# Water Change How Often?



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

How often is water normally changed in a tank of piranha, i've heard theyre a messy fish so is it needed quite frequent along with a gravel vacuum? I'm planning on using an external power filter...


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Change about 15%-20% once a week and you'll be good to go.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Caesar3283 said:


> Change about 15%-20% once a week and you'll be good to go.


 dang skip!!!


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

i suppose that just done by letting the filter outlet run into a bucket or someething? and then just replenshed as normal?
thanks
this board is v fast, really helpful!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

go to walmart and get a python "automatic water changer" or something like that . . . its the best 30 bucks I've spent. theres no mechanical parts to it, it works on water pressure from your sink.

~Will.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, a python is crucial for water changes, especially when you get into the larger tanks.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i just use a regular syphon hose to do water changes on my tanks. i do a 25% vacuum gravel/water change once a week. try to add water that is close to the temperature of the water in the tank. i add slightly cooler water


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I used to syphon water out of the tank and into a bucket but trust me, a python is way easier, faster, and a heck of alot dryer than lugging 5 gal buckets around. well worth the $$, plus its a must if you have tanks that are close to the ground.

~Will.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I do my water changes every payday.. 30%


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

10% every 12hrs in my 29g


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

evry 12hours? really?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

accr said:


> 10% every 12hrs in my 29g


 Too much for a 29 gal. You might as well take out all your filters since you keep conditioning the water.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

accr said:


> 10% every 12hrs in my 29g


 why?


----------



## USAFbOOst (Jul 16, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> I used to syphon water out of the tank and into a bucket but trust me, a python is way easier, faster, and a heck of alot dryer than lugging 5 gal buckets around. well worth the $$, plus its a must if you have tanks that are close to the ground.
> 
> ~Will.


 5gal buckets? Try lugging 20gal Rubbermaid trash can and then pouring into the tank on top of a 3.5ft tall dresser







....the things i do for my P's.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Most recommended:
30-35% water change weekly if Pygo shoal tank.
30-35% every 2 weeks if single Serra or Pygo tank...







!


----------



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

Try using a 20 or 30 gal, trash can, fill with water remove the Chlorine with water conditioner, hook up a power head with a hose on the outlet, and fill your tank, or you can buy a small submersible pump, it will work's both ways, removing water or adding.


----------

